# AMD64, vmware und IPTables

## dexcs

Hallo Board,

ich habe hier probleme mit nem VMware Server.

Wenn ich den vmware-server ganz normal einrichte und zum laufen gebracht habe, dann IPtables im Kernel aktiviere bekomme ich einen Kernel Panic. (Siehe Anhang).

Dann hab ich den any-to-any Patch installiert. Funktioniert, bekomme keinen Kernel Panic mehr, aber starten tut der Server auch nicht weil er mir sagt das vmware-config.pl nicht aufgeführt wurde und vmware deshalb nicht an meine aktuellen Kernel angepasst ist. Führe ich vmware-config.pl aus dann startet der dienst bis zum nächsten Neustart, dann kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung das er nicht konfiguriert ist. Die not_configured in /etc/vmware löschen bringt nix, starten tut er dann aber man kann keine Clients starten.

So, dann dacht ich mir, hauste vmware wieder runter und installierstes ohne emerge direkt von den sources von vmware. Selbes Problem, vmware-config.pl ist nicht richtig konfiguriert.

Ich bin echt am ende. Will nur VMware zum laufen bekommen und dann mit IPtables auf verschiedene Machinen NAT'ten.

Weiß einer wie ich das hinbekomme?

Hier mein Kernel Panic: http://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kernelpanicih1.png

Gruß Max

----------

## dexcs

Habe immernoch das selbe Problem. VMware-Server mit IPtables geht nicht   :Sad:    Kennt jemand ne Lösung?

2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #14 SMP Tue Nov 13 09:45:50 CET 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

----------

## Anarcho

Also normalerweise ist die richtige Reihenfolge:

1. Kernel komplett konfigurieren und kompiliern

2. In diesen Kernel booten

3. die vmware modules für den aktuellen Kernel bauen

4. vmware starten

Hast du auch den link /usr/src/linux korrekt gesetzt?

----------

## dexcs

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstanden habe müsste es doch so gehn:

1. make menuconfig && make && make modules_install, dann kernel nach /boot kopieren

2. reboot

3. vmware-config.pl

4. /etc/init.d/vmware start

Oder hab ich was vergessen? bzw. baut doch vmware-config die module für den akt kernel?

Gruß Max

----------

## evoracer

Hallo, wollte mal fragen ob du das Problem gelöst hast...

weil ich habe das selbe Problem auf nem p4 mit gentoo-sources 2.6.22-r9

kurzer Rückblick was ich bisher getan habe...

-- vmware-server installiert (lief auch)

-- iptables im kernel aktiviert und ein emerge iptables

-- kernel panic

-- vmware any-any-114 patch gezogen und gepatcht

-- vmware module neu kompiliert

-- und vmware-config.pl natürlich 1000mal ausgeführt

und jetzt stehe ich vor dem selben problem, dass vmware sich mit der Meldung (properly not configured) wieder verabschiedet

löschen von /etc/vmware/not-configured löschen bewirkt nur das die fehlermeldung wegbleibt, starten lässt es sich trotzdem nicht

Vielen Dank für eure bemühungen

----------

## c_m

emerge dir mal sys-kernel/module-rebuild und lass es nach jedem Kernelupdate durchlaufen.

Das tool guckt welche module du duchrs emergen von Ebuilds installiert hast und baut diese dann neu (entsprechend gegen den neuen Kernel gelinkt).

nein, macht vmware-config.pl nicht. Die liegen in nem extra ebuild ("vmware-modules")

----------

## evoracer

Hallo, ein

```
 module-rebuild rebuild vmware
```

hat nur bewirkt das die vmware module nocheinmal neu kompiliert werden ( was ja zugegebener maßen wahrscheinlich auch sinn der sache war)

Vmware lässt sich jedoch trotzdem nicht starten....

Habt ihr da noch irgendwelche Tipps?

PS: 

In den Logfiles steht dass das vmmon module nicht geladen werden kann

nach einem

```
modprobe vmmon
```

startet er vmware, jedoch mit dem Hinweis das es nicht richtig konfiguriert ist...

Kann mich denn auch mit der vmware-console zum server verbinden, aber keine vm einschalten.

Als Fehlermeldung kommt nur "cannnot change state"

----------

## Max Steel

du solltest vmmon in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 eingeben, dann wird das Modul jedesmal beim starten mitgeladen, danach führst du vmware-config.pl oder wie das heißt aus dem Ordner /opt/vmware/[weißnichtweiter]

----------

## evoracer

Danke, hab das Problem jetzt gelöst... 

Hab vmware-server einfach nocheinmal neu emerged und nun läuft es... Vielen Dank für eure Ideen

----------

